# General > Literature >  Watcha Reading?

## John Little

An ongoing thread where people say what they are reading might be useful.  Some of the books that get mentioned on this Literature area I have not heard of and it's interesting to read what people say about them - but you have to keep opening and closing threads.  So a thread where people say what they are reading and a little bit about it might be more user friendly to me - and maybe a few others.


I have been reading the autobiography of the Emperor Napoleon.  Not that he ever wrote a full one, but he did write or dictate an awful lot about himself which a guy with the weird name of Somerset de Chair put together and published in 1992 as 'Napoleon on Napoleon'.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not reading it for any other motive but interest and have no desire to conquer anywhere - but as a character he's always interested me and I saw this coffee table sized book and decided to get it.

The man liked himself a lot which is fairly obvious from the word go.  One thing you notice very quickly is that he is always right; always the centre of attention, and always the hero of the hour.  I get the idea that he is the victim of his own propaganda. A few years ago I read Hitler's table talk - Goebbels had a guy take down in shorthand every word that the Fuhrer said at dinner - a virtual monologue.  He knew everything about everything and the strange thing is that Napoleon struck me in exactly the same way.

It's not a very interesting book I have to say, unless you are seriously into bigheads bigging themselves up.
One thing though that I found very interesting is what he missed out.
He hardly mentions Trafalgar; but Waterloo and the Duke of Wellington get no mention at all.  Clearly the memory was inconvenient.

So I do not recommend it as a read - I found it a bit of a slog and finished it only because I made myself.

I think I'll read some fiction now for light relief.


Watcha reading?

----------


## David Banks

Book: How the Scots Invented the Modern World
Subtitle: The True Story of How Western Europe's Poorest Nation Created Our World & Everything in It
Author: Arthur Herman, Ph.D in History from John Hopkins University
Book has:-
- Occasional footnotes
- Sources and Guide for Further Reading (431-450)
- Acknowledgements (451-452)
- Index: (453-472)
Originally Published: 2001

It was a gift, a year or two ago, from my youngest daughter at university in Montreal.
Prior to reading the book, I had watched a series of university-level lectures on 'Great Minds of the Western Intellectual Tradition' and 'Great Ideas of Philosophy.' The foregoing made the references to Lord Kames, Adam Smith, David Hume and other participants in the 'Scottish Enlightment' a bit easier to understand in their context.
Early in the book, there is reference to the Scottish attempt to build the Panama canal, starting with the Darien Company around 1695 - Scotland was probably the first trading nation to recognise the potential of a canal and its best location. This was long before the French, English or others had taken any steps in this regard. The plan went bust, thanks in part to some 'interference,' and the country of Scotland almost went bankrupt in the attempt.
I have some friends (now in their early 40's) from Panama who had never heard of the early Scots adventures when they were taught 'history' at their Panamanian schools!

I'm less than halfway through the book, but, for someone who has only recently "discovered" reading, I am enjoying it, and expect to complete it in maybe a couple of weeks. I'm reserving judgement on the book's title and subtitle until later.

----------


## moureen

Hey you guys you are both into some heavy reading!!! I have just finished The Shack by Wm Paul Young it is about a man called MacKenzie who's daughter is murdered she is found in an abandoned shack and some years later MacKenzie is invited back to the shack for one weekend by God,there MacKenzie finds the answer to the qusetion WHY.

----------


## David Banks

> Book: How the Scots Invented the Modern World
> Subtitle: The True Story of How Western Europe's Poorest Nation Created Our World & Everything in It
> Author: Arthur Herman, Ph.D in History from John Hopkins University
> Book has:-
> - Occasional footnotes
> - Sources and Guide for Further Reading (431-450)
> - Acknowledgements (451-452)
> - Index: (453-472)
> Originally Published: 2001


WARNING WARNING
I thought the title and subtitle might include some overstatements.
Well, I hear there are a lot of books "How the (fill in preferred country name) did something stupendous"
The book about the Scots seems well researched, but, again, I may have just been "sucked in."
I hope not.

----------


## porshiepoo

Sacrifice by S J Bolton.
Not the usual thing I read as I'm more interested in English and Scottish kings, queens and history but in the library with limited time one day I just picked it up.

Not too far into it but it seems quite compelling thus far.
Story of a body that a woman finds in her back garden (whilst digging a grave for her horse  :: ) on the Shetland Islands.
The body is female, had her heart ripped out apparently before death and showing signs of having given birth soon before her death.
From where the story is going at the moment it's looking like some kind of ritualistic storyline mixed in with Viking Runes and some kind of adoption racket going on on the isles.
Intriguing!

----------


## Angela

I'm about half way through 'The Man from Beijing' by Henning Mankell. 

I've enjoyed all his Wallander novels but I'm finding this one quite hard going with several shifts in time and place.

Maybe all the different strands will come together for a satisfying conclusion  :: ... I'm hoping so anyway.

----------


## ducati

My taste is primarily Science Fiction. Currently reading a trilogy by an English author Peter F Hamilton, The Night's Dawn Trilogy, very exciting. A future where the technology is based on bioengineering and nanonics (the networking of humans directly into Technology and Bitek). A universe where the dead repossess the living, where Al Capone and Elvis can be found on the same planet (doing different things). Wow!
 ::

----------


## John Little

OK - I am going to fess up.  As I said last time I was going to read a fiction book I really tried to - but failed.  It appears that I'm more of a non-fiction guy.  I am reading 'They called it Passchendaele' by Lyn McDonald, the story of the 3rd battle of Ypres in 1917.  What a bloody slaughter.

I have just read the bit about the attack on Messines ridge in June 1917 where 19 mines were exploded at once under the Germans.  The British army surged forward and then lay down as the mines went off.  But one group got up after the explosions to find that the mine in front of them went off 15 seconds late and they were running forward as it exploded; loads of guys got hurt but the Germans were annihilated.

That appears to have been what made Haig so optimistic and encouraged him to go forward with his big attack to the north of Ypres later in the year.  I have not got to that yet, but that of course is the one that bogged down in the worst rain for 40 years.

I am going to Ypres next week but will not be staying on Messines ridge.  19 mines went off.  But there were 21.  In 1955 some lightning hit a field on the ridge and it just went up leaving a huge hole at Spanbroekmolen - which has been filled in.  But somewhere under that ridge is another...

Lyn McDonald is an excellent writer who really catches your attention as a reader.  I am enjoying this one greatly, especially the abundant first hand accounts from the men who were there.  I do recommend this book.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I am nearly finished reading Elsie & Mairi Go To War by Diane Atkinson.  A story of two extraordinary women, Elsie Knocker and Mairi Chisholm, who during WW1 set up a first aid post on the Western Front.  Between them they were decorated seventeen times for bravery and self sacrifice, a truly amazing story.

----------


## Sarah

I just finished '*Remember Me*?' by Sophie Kinsella.

Reading '*A Dog in a Million*' now.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just finished reading Twilight New Moon. Im loving these books! Took me 12 hours reading time to get it done. And i dont like books lol

Waiting until i see the New Moon movie before i start reading Eclipse.  :Grin:

----------


## Sandra_B

Who's turn for the stairs by Robert Douglas

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whose-Turn-S...8916582&sr=8-1

Finished it this morning and thoroughly enjoyed it.

----------


## ducati

Buzz Aldrin's Autobiography (with Ken Abrams)

A real hero for me. A very complex man with a vision and drive that is hard to compare, but he brought many demons back from the moon and this book is as much about his battles with them, as any of his great achievements.

Highly recommended  ::

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Just finished "Map of Africa" by Eddy Nugent. Still giggling away at it, if you like to laugh .. read it. 

Its about a fictional character who is based on the exploits of two Royal Signals guys and their time in uniform in the 80's, dont be put off by that as my missus read this book and the previous one called "Picking up the Brass" and laughed herself silly at them, and she hasnt a military atom in her body.

The description of dishevelled local women leaving the barrack blocks on a Saturday morning, still wearing Friday nights clothes, as "looking like extras from Michael Jackson's Thriller video" is pretty typical of the humour. Its written really well and keeps you grinning all the way through.

----------


## gleeber

I'm reading the first volume of Churchills memoirs called The Second World War. It's called The Gathering Storm.
Its an excellent book. Churchill writes with as much authority as he spoke.

----------


## David Banks

Book: How the Scots Invented the Modern World
Subtitle: The True Story of How Western Europe's Poorest Nation Created Our World & Everything in It
Author: Arthur Herman, Ph.D in History from John Hopkins University
Originally Published: 2001

For somebody who hated history at school, but did retain the odd name or two like Adam Smith, David Hume, Culloden, David Livingstone among many others, this was a page-turning experience! And, yes, if you see the specific threads of societal development explained, _it could be fairly argued that the Scots did what the main and sub-titles claim._
Great read for anyone who is Scottish or has a Scottish heritage.

----------


## John Little

I am actually reading a novel - which makes quite a change.  It is Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel.  It is the story of Thomas Cromwell's rise to be Henry Vlll's chancellor and I have to say that it is holding my attention.  When my wife gave it to me at first I thought it just another Tudor pot boiler, despite all the hype about it - and there has undoubtedly been that.

But I have to say that so far it's rather good.

----------


## John Little

Yesterday I finished reading 'Wolf Hall' by Hilary Mantel.  My wife bought it for me for Xmas because it was listed for the Man Booker prize but I do not read a lot of fiction so I put it off until the beginning of February, fearing it might be the usual bodice-ripping, skirt swishing Tudor romance.  Finally I dipped into it and I am glad I did.

It's written in a strange and rather compelling style which leads you to not want to put it down - yet it is not a book to scan.

It is, in short, the story of Thomas Cromwell- Mister Secretary to Henry VIII up to 1535.  I am glad it stops there because he was at the peak of his powers and the story of his fall from grace and ugly death is not one I wanted to reprise.

It follows him from nobody, and throughout the book he builds layers of capabilities and power until there is one thought-stopping moment where he realises that the King is afraid of him.

Not physically - but of his sheer ability.

And it made me stop- because it was a sort of gunfighter moment.  The one where the gunfighter realises that no matter how fast he is, there is always someone faster.

I'm not saying it is an easy read, for frankly it is not.  It's a deep read and one that is waded through.

But I enjoyed it immensely and if you like to bathe in a book then you might too - but it takes a while.

Now I have started to read the biography of Arthur Martin-Leake, one of the three double VC winners - by Ann Clayton.

It's a much easier read.

----------


## jings00

The Forgotton Highlander.....Alastair Urquhart

----------


## Margaret M.

Dark Enough to see the Stars in a Jamestown Sky by a local author, Connie Lapallo.  It's based on the true story of her, not too sure how many greats, grandmother who left a fairly comfortable life in England to become one of the first settlers in Jamestown, Virginia.  

Life back then was no bowl of cherries -- I don't think folks today could endure even a small portion of what these men, women and children had to overcome.  They were tough and bravely handled each challenge and there were many.

----------


## Margaret M.

> Just finished reading Twilight New Moon. Im loving these books! Took me 12 hours reading time to get it done. And i dont like books lol
> 
> Waiting until i see the New Moon movie before i start reading Eclipse.


I tried reading Twilight because my daughter-in-law and many of my friends were such avid fans but I just could not get into it.  I gave it up at page 81.

----------


## Margaret M.

> Just finished "Map of Africa" by Eddy Nugent. Still giggling away at it, if you like to laugh .. read it.


I just ordered it for the very reason you suggested.

----------


## highlander

Waiting for my new book to arrive, A ragged Trousered Philantropist, by Robert Tressel

----------


## Kenn

"The man called Cash," by Steve Turner.

----------


## David Banks

"Dreams from my father" by Barak Obama, published in 1995.

So far, it's fascinating!

----------


## John Little

I am reading 'Charles Edward Stuart' by David Daiches.
Well written and very interesting.

I'm wondering almost every page of Lord George Murray was a government agent.

And I never realised that the Highlanders did not want to turn  back from Derby - that they grumbled because they wanted to go on to London.  The versions I have read - not good versions- always said that Charlie's 'army' wanted to go home.

Untrue it seems - but a fine book this.

----------


## unicorn

Under the dome by Stephen King 
I enjoyed it but not a patch on The Stand or his Dark Tower Series.

----------


## Mister Squiggle

Probably because of its prominence in the media over the recent World Cup, 2 novels caught my eye that were based in South Africa.

'Frankie and Stankie' by Barbara Trapido is a wonderful read - a coming of age novel (a format I usually avoid) which is made all the more compelling by its background of the introduction of Apartheid. She's a sparkling, witty writer who highlights the absurdity of the regime through clever observations and wry details. Highly recommended.

I also finished Jason Donald's 'Choke Chain', which was less about South African politics and more about internal family politics and the dynamics of a family led by a sadistic, ignorant father. Yet it avoided being a "misery memoir" - it was an intelligent analysis of father/son relationships and what it is to "be a man" in the most profound sense of the word. Again, a definite recommendation. Not comfortable reading, but a page-turner that I found hard to put down.

Two great books, chanced upon by accident.

----------


## nikki

I'm currently reading The Forbidden Game trilogy by L J Smith, the author of the Vampire Diaries books. Used to read it over and over when I was in high school, not quite as good as I remember it but still really good.

----------


## John Little

In Venice I read 'The Siege of Venice' by Jonathan Keates.  It's a history book but written with the pace of a novel.  Venice revolted against the rule of Austria in 1848 and declared itself once more an independent republic.  It was recognised immediately by the United States, but unfortunately Britain and France prevaricated over the issue.  This allowed the Austrians to stifle all the revolts which took place all over their Italian domains, fight off an invasion by the King of Piedmont, and left Venice standing alone.

The Venetians blew up the newly built railway viaduct, manned their forts and fought on, led by their own Churchill figure, Daniele Manin.

They lost in the end and Manin sued for terms - the Austrians had put their artillery on high elevation and were bombarding the city, large parts of which suffered damage.  Venice once again became part of the Austrian empire.

A good book to read under an umbrella on the beach- and then to catch a boat back, passing Manin's statue on the way back to the hotel and knowing who he was.  To find a house and plaque in memory of the Bandiera brothers and know who they were; it filled a hole in my knowledge too.

So if you like history and are heading at any point for Venice I thought it a riveting read.

----------


## John Little

I just finished reading 'von Bek' by Michael Moorcock.  It's fantasy and it was really a re-read because I read part one of it years ago under the title 'The Warhound and the World's Pain'.

Basically it follows the search of Ulrich von Bek, a man damned to Hell, for the holy grail, which he must find in order to save himself.  Without revealing too much it involves a search for the cure to all evil - which may be defined as harmony.  It's got the undead, demons, Lucifer himself, other realms outside earth and lots of good adventure. 

In this volume 3 stories are piled into it as part one of the von Bek saga - and I really must get volume 2.  I do not read much fiction, but I have just passed this on to my wife and usually we read different stuff - but she is riveted by it.

That has to be a recommendation!

----------


## macgee

I'm reading The spoils of time trilogy by Penny Vincenzi (fiction). Its about the Lytton family (a family of publishers) and starts just before the first world war and takes you through their lives. I'm on the 3rd book and its in the 1950's at the moment. The author really gets you into the characters and its set at a great pace. I have laughed, cried and raged all throught these books. Best read I've had for a long time   :Smile:

----------


## chirpy chick

I've just finished reading twilight eclipse It;s just like the film but I enjoyed the books better trying to get hold of twiligt breaking dawn watched all the films and all most all the books

----------


## Dadie

The Gruffalo and the gruffalos child....not through choice but from pester power...every time I pick up my book (Terry Pratchetts I Shall Wear Midnight) I can never seem to get more than one or two pages read...without re reading one of their books...Grrr and I am a fast reader usually finishing a book in one or two nights.

----------


## bod1403

Just finished the Bored of the Rings Trilogy - great read! About to start my fav author Terry Brooks & Armageddons Children.

----------


## SunnyChick

Pillars of the Earth - just picked it up the other day - so far so good! :O)

----------


## linnie612

Does anyone read Jasper Fford's 'Thursday Next' books?

----------


## Beat Bug

I've just started reading 'To the River', by Olivia Laing. It's a fascinating journey along the river Ouse, where she explores the roles rivers play in human lives, through literature and mythology. It's partly a biography of Virginia Woolf, who drowned in the river. So far I'm enjoying it, but maybe I'm biased, as Olivia is my second cousin!

----------


## SunnyChick

> Hey you guys you are both into some heavy reading!!! I have just finished The Shack by Wm Paul Young it is about a man called MacKenzie who's daughter is murdered she is found in an abandoned shack and some years later MacKenzie is invited back to the shack for one weekend by God,there MacKenzie finds the answer to the qusetion WHY.


Well, I would recommend poking your eyeballs out with a cocktail stick and serving them with a generous helping of gin before reading that book.  Absolute nonsense.

----------


## JamesMcVean

The beauty with the Amazon Kindle - You can read several books at the same time and not get lost - 

Just Finished - A Princess of Mars - By Edgar Rice Burroughs - Written in 1912 - I read this to get a glimpse into the new Disney movie "John Carter" that is getting released next spring! 

John Carter  a Confederate veteran of the American Civil War, goes prospecting in Arizona immediately after the war's end. Having struck a rich vein of gold, he runs afoul of the Apaches. While attempting to evade pursuit by hiding in a sacred cave, he is mysteriously transported to Mars, called "Barsoom" by its inhabitants. Carter finds that he has great strength and superhuman agility in this new environment as a result of its lesser gravity. 
I had all 11 of these Carter Novels on the kindle and will work my way thro them all...Very entertaining considering they were penned 100yrs ago!

Started Reading - The Dragon and the Unicorn - A.A.Attanasio - A fantastic retelling of the King Arthur story from the point of view of the Norse and Celtic Gods and the Eternal Dragon that slumbers within the molten core of the earth. Very poetic and the first book in a series.

Also reading - Resurrection - W.A.Harbinson - Set in modern day Jerusalem - The rising troubles between the palestinians and the zelot jews brings the country to the point of civil war and a tremendous Quake destroys the Temple Mount - revealing a mysterious black cube...very interesting book.

lol - Also reading - What Dreams May Come - Richard Matheson - I took up this book after remembering a movie by Robin Williams a while back - something about a guy killed and his wife commits suicide...and his exploits in the afterlife and an attempt to rescue her soul...The Book is different but interesting. 

Lastly - The Fragment - Warren Fahy - A survey ship passes a remote south seas island and picks up a distress signal - They discover an eco-system unlike anywhere on earth where life is a constant fight for survival and mankind are NOT top of the food chain! Science mixed with adventure well worth a look.

Back to me books lol

----------


## linnie612

> Does anyone read Jasper Fforde's 'Thursday Next' books?



Jasper Fforde's, 'One of our Thursdays is missing'.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

> Jasper Fforde's, 'One of our Thursdays is missing'.


Never heard of Jasper Fforde but just googled him and the Thursday Next books sound very interesting. Being Welsh I particularly like the fact that Wales is the independent "Socialist Republic of Wales"! Think I may have to check them out..

Just finished an unusual little book "Memoirs of an Imaginary Friend" by Matthew Green. Took me a little while to get into it 'cos, to be honest, I thought it was pretty ridiculous but it ended up being rather gripping and thought-provoking. Its not exactly a brain-strainer but definitely worth a read. Got Dawn French's novel next...

----------


## John Little

I just finished re-reading Lark Rise to Candleford after many years. Flora Thompson's book is a bit more gritty and real than the sugary telly series.

----------


## Torvaig

I've started on "The Divine Matrix" by Gregg Braden. I try to keep an open mind on the theory of others; even have a few of my own but no, I won't be writing a book about them!

In his book, Greg Braden "ventures beyond the traditional boundaries of science and spirituality to open the door to our greatest possibilities." 

The more I experience of life, the greater my curiosity of it all. I do seriously believe we are much more capable of fulfulling our lives and using our experiences to enhance the lives of others without destroying ourselves with drink, drugs and the ugly hate that some people carry for their fellow man. 

We don't need more money, more possessions, more power, but we do need to learn how to work with Mother nature and her bounties, to guard and treasure them and use them wisely.

We are on a fast train ride to goodness knows what and are neglecting to enjoy the world around us, right here, right now. We need to stop that train, look around us, nurture our children and I would like to think we could be bonding with like-minded souls to make the world a place to enjoy, not to destroy.

But.....I think we may be too late......methinks it is an impossible dream.....

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Torvaig, what are you doing reading that crap lol?

Braden is a conman. Most of what he says about science is made up nonsense. Read his rubbish if you like, but you'll waste less time if you take my advice now rather than later.  ::

----------


## Torvaig

I hear you s.i.s. and not being a scientific bod, I will take note. I enjoy reading books like his regardless of whether it is the truth or not as it helps to open the mind to more possibilities than the sweet idealism I was brought up on!

And I have nothing better to do just now I shall carry on with his book!

But thanks for your input; I appreciate it!  :Wink:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Lol! I guessed you would say something along those lines. You must indeed have more time on your hands than is good for you.

For anyone who isn't familiar with the rubbish spouted by this money making charlatan, here is some of his nonsense:




Here he is telling us about the Divine Matrix that he's just made up:




What he says about 20th century science in the first few minutes is false. There is no Divine Matrix anywhere other than in his head - and in his money-making machine. He's making it up. He's learned the word "entanglement", but he's conveniently forgotten to tell us (or himself) about "decoherence". 

He's good at several things:

making things up and claiming science discovered them;

smiling whilst taking your money;

bullcrapping about things he doesn't understand whilst keeping a straight face;

taking incorrect things in one domain and extrapolating them to a different domain that's unrelated to the first one;

still smiling whilst taking even more of your money.  :: 

I think he's a slimy sleazeball - could women actually find him attractive? (Runs out of room to stick head in bucket.)

----------


## RecQuery

I usually don't read this much concurrently, I try to limit it to one or two books at a time but right now I'm part way through:

The Ascendant Stars (Humanity's Fire, book 3) by Michael Cobley - Standard space opera stuff, nothing special but still interesting and enjoyable.Swords and Deviltry (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, book 1) by Fritz Leiber - Started the whole sword and sorcery thing, also supposedly the inspiration for the Dungeons and Dragons stuff.Best of All Possible Wars (Man-Kzin wars compilation) by Larry Niven, Greg Bear, Jerry Pournelle, S.M. Stirling - Some pulpy adventure science fiction.Shōgun (Asian Saga, book 1) by James Clavell - Historical fiction about an English sailor shipwrecked in Japan.
  I've got some non-fiction reading on the go also but I don't usually count that.

On a side note I'd recommend http://www.goodreads.com/ for getting book recommendations and keeping track of your reading list.




> My  taste is primarily Science Fiction. Currently reading a trilogy by an  English author Peter F Hamilton, The Night's Dawn Trilogy, very  exciting. A future where the technology is based on bioengineering and  nanonics (the networking of humans directly into Technology and Bitek). A  universe where the dead repossess the living, where Al Capone and Elvis  can be found on the same planet (doing different things). Wow!


I really liked the Commonwealth Saga, I'm part way through the Void Trilogy and I still have to start the Night's Dawn stuff.

----------


## Green_not_greed

Currently about 75% through Irvine Welsh's latest "Skagboys" and thoroughly enjoying it.  The usual blend of dark humour and tragedy found in its successors, Trainspotting and Porno, both of which I will be re-reading next.  Just to get them in the right order, ye ken ?

Glad to see a few folks enjoying "How the Scots invented the modern world" which I read and enjoyed some years ago.

----------


## Dadie

Just finished the 50 Shades of Grey-Darker-Freed trilogy....not impressed, but, as all 3 were downloaded as a trilogy I read them all.
Still wondering what the hype was all about....

----------


## RecQuery

> Just finished the 50 Shades of Grey-Darker-Freed trilogy....not impressed, but, as all 3 were downloaded as a trilogy I read them all.
> Still wondering what the hype was all about....


Never read it but I'm wondering this too, it actually started out as Twilight fan fiction but was sort of popular with some people so the author swapped out character names and situations. I can't imagine the BDSM subculture would be impressed with all the poser it has to put up with now either. Just a standard romance novel with BSDM elements really.

----------


## Dadie

Errrm...I think I have actually read better written Mills and Boons books......
Might just add I picked up a box of books at a carboot sale and read all of the books within.
I dont choose to read romantic fiction/trashy smutty stories .....now trashy westerns .....thats another thing...I picked up a load of Edge books at another carboot sale and they were good to lose yourself in for an hour or so each book!....light reading with violence....think I only spent a £5 on the whole lot.
Usually its crime fiction or vampire/werewolf or a good stephen king or pratchett I like to read and have just recently read the whole series of trueblood books which had better written sex scenes in than the 50 shades....which says a lot more about 50 shades than the trueblood series....as I didnt buy the trueblood for the sex, more for the vamp violence......

----------


## katarina

> Just finished the 50 Shades of Grey-Darker-Freed trilogy....not impressed, but, as all 3 were downloaded as a trilogy I read them all.
> Still wondering what the hype was all about....


Thank goodness.  I was beginning to think i was in the minority. I downloaded it because my friend said it was great.  I can honestly say, it's one of the worst written books I've ever read.  I shouldn't comment further as I forced myself to reach the first sex scene and then gave up.  life's too short to  read something that you don't enjoy.  Wish i could get my money back.  However, if you read all the reviews on Amazon, especially the one stars, you'll laugh your socks off!  I believe there's going to be a 'take off' which should also sell a million.  Heres her blog.  http://cassandraparkin.wordpress.com...hades-of-grey/

----------


## katarina

'Before I  go to Sleep'.  A self published novel that's hit the big time.  I can thoroughly recommend this.  Started reading it, and didn't put the book down until I'd finished it!

----------


## RecQuery

> Thank goodness.  I was beginning to think i was in the minority. I downloaded it because my friend said it was great.  I can honestly say, it's one of the worst written books I've ever read.  I shouldn't comment further as I forced myself to reach the first sex scene and then gave up.  life's too short to  read something that you don't enjoy.  Wish i could get my money back.  However, if you read all the reviews on Amazon, especially the one stars, you'll laugh your socks off!  I believe there's going to be a 'take off' which should also sell a million.  Heres her blog.  http://cassandraparkin.wordpress.com...hades-of-grey/


If you can find any spelling or formatting mistakes in the ebook, complain and request a refund. It usually works.




> 'Before I  go to Sleep'.  A self published novel  that's hit the big time.  I can thoroughly recommend this.  Started  reading it, and didn't put the book down until I'd finished it!


I find myself wanting to supporting independant and self published stuff. It's hard to separate the good from the bad, I really wish there was s ome sort of unbiased website devoted to reviewing independant works.

----------


## katarina

> If you can find any spelling or formatting mistakes in the ebook, complain and request a refund. It usually works.
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself wanting to supporting independant and self published stuff. It's hard to separate the good from the bad, I really wish there was s ome sort of unbiased website devoted to reviewing independant works.


The good thing is, you can download a free sample from Amazon.  I ALWAYS do this now.  There is a lot of rubbish simply fired out, but there are also some gems that are better than many streamline published books.

I do trawl those, and will post when I hit a gem!

If you are into romance, Pam Howes trilogy, Three steps to Heaven, set in the sixties against the backdrop of a struggling rock band, is well written, well edited and a recommended self published read.

Other SPs I recommend

I also enjoyed, 'Why don't you come for me' by  Diane James, although there are a few inconsistancies and mistakes, they did not detract too much.  The overall story is gripping.

Mrs Jones - by BA Morton  - brilliant -The rather boring title does not do it any favours, but I loved it.

----------


## RecQuery

> The good thing is, you can download a free sample from Amazon.  I ALWAYS do this now.  There is a lot of rubbish simply fired out, but there are also some gems that are better than many streamline published books.
> 
> I do trawl those, and will post when I hit a gem!
> 
> If you are into romance, Pam Howes trilogy, Three steps to Heaven, set in the sixties against the backdrop of a struggling rock band, is well written, well edited and a recommended self published read.
> 
> Other SPs I recommend
> 
> I also enjoyed, 'Why don't you come for me' by  Diane James, although there are a few inconsistancies and mistakes, they did not detract too much.  The overall story is gripping.
> ...


I tend to read various non-fiction books, Science Fiction (and subgenres), Fantasy (and subgenres), Horror, Historical Fiction and the odd mystery or detective novel provided it's decent. I've been building my own list of good indie/self published works but it's mostly limited to those genres.

----------


## Dialyser

On a side note I'd recommend http://www.goodreads.com/ for getting book recommendations and keeping track of your reading list.

Many thanks for the link, I am finding it a very good and useful site.

----------


## Kenn

Just finished David Attenborough's " Life on air," good read that chronologues the trials and tribulations of his career as a broadcaster and the changes to that media over the years.

----------


## donnick

just finished "ME BEFORE YOU"  great read and insight to a touch subject self euthanasia as the story of a guy who was in a accident and was made a quadriplegic ...highly recomend it

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Errrm...I think I have actually read better written Mills and Boons books......
> Might just add I picked up a box of books at a carboot sale and read all of the books within.
> I dont choose to read romantic fiction/trashy smutty stories .....now trashy westerns .....thats another thing...I picked up a load of Edge books at another carboot sale and they were good to lose yourself in for an hour or so each book!....light reading with violence....think I only spent a £5 on the whole lot.
> Usually its crime fiction or vampire/werewolf or a good stephen king or pratchett I like to read and have just recently read the whole series of trueblood books which had better written sex scenes in than the 50 shades....which says a lot more about 50 shades than the trueblood series....as I didnt buy the trueblood for the sex, more for the vamp violence......


Lol! I spent a few hours last night trying to chat up a beautiful woman on a flight back from New York - she was reading this book, and she was trying to convince me it was an intellectual masterpiece. I had no idea it was famous for its sex scenes.  ::

----------


## Blondie

> just finished "ME BEFORE YOU" great read and insight to a touch subject self euthanasia as the story of a guy who was in a accident and was made a quadriplegic ...highly recomend it


This was a fantastic read. One of the best books I have ever read. Highly recommend.

----------


## katarina

'Far from the Rowan Tree'  loved it.

----------


## Tuoni

Currently reading The Kalevala by Elias Lönnrot, a very good book richly descriptive.  Really wonderful so far.
 :Smile:

----------


## snowdrop

> This was a fantastic read. One of the best books I have ever read. Highly recommend.


Just finished reading this book today!  A brilliant story.  Would highly recommend it too.

----------


## Tuoni

Have finally got round to getting, The Poetic Edda Translated by Carolyne Larrington.  :Smile:

----------


## stumpy

Those are great books,Tuoni.Penguin Classics have translations of the Icelandic sagas, many by Magnus Magnusson and Hermann Palsson, that are tremendously clear and readable.Njal's Saga, a book I've been reading since I was young,along with The Orkneyinga Saga(in spite of its title, much of the action takes place in Caithness) are personal favourites.

The book I'm reading at the moment is Ron Ferguson's George Mackay Brown:The Wound and the Gift.It's a very interesting read,neither a straightforward biography nor a piece of literary criticism(Ferguson himself says both of those things have already been done perfectly well), looking at GMB's life and the development of his thought, and how that shaped his work.He has some interesting and thought-provoking perspectives on a writer I thought I knew fairly well.Well worth a look for anyone who's ever read GMB.

----------


## Tuoni

I have read Orkneyinga Saga it is very good, Has helped me understand the history of Caithness at the time.  I was surprised to find that Caithness was part of Norway at the time :Smile:  Njals & Egils Saga are both a good read too!  

Not familiar with George Mackay Brown though sounds good.

Have you read Beowulf?

----------


## stumpy

I still have the 1960s Penguin Classic with the Sutton Hoo helmet on the cover! My mother had a great interest in history,so we had a lot of older texts like that around the house.English wasn't her first language, so the Icelandic sagas, which have a very clear and direct prose-style, appealed to her.Thurso's own George Gunn wrote a dramatised version of Egil's Saga(Egil,Son of the Night Wolf which was really good ,Brian Smith from Thurso took the lead role,a tremendous performance).The play was published a couple of years ago,Bews or DR Simpson should be able to trace it.

Pretty much everything George Mackay Brown wrote is still available,poetry,short stories,novels,childrens' books,plays,an autobiography and three collections of articles from The Orcadian, so plenty to choose from,certainly well worth a read.

----------


## Tuoni

Will check out that play it sounds interesting, I have an adaptation of Beowulf.  By Magnus Magnusson, Sheila Mackie, & Julian Glover.  Which worth a look, my version of the original has the old english version along side the modern english which is pretty neat.  :Smile:

----------


## obalam

I also recently finished this book by Jo Jo Moyes, absolutely Fantastic!!

----------


## M Swanson

The Quarriers Story by Anna Magnusson

A very interesting read about Glaswegian, William Quarrier, who opened a home for boys, in 1878. At times, the firsthand accounts by those who lived in the home was harrowing, but the book also celebrates the achievements over the years. Recommended reading.

----------


## M Swanson

'The Collected Poems of Rudyard Kipling.' My favourite is 'The Gods of the Copybook Headings.' This is an abridged version. 

As I pass through my incarnations in every age and race,
I make my proper prostrations to the Gods of the Market Place.
Peering through reverent fingers I watch them flourish and fall,
And the Gods of the Copybook Headings, I notice, outlast them all.

We were living in trees when they met us. They showed us each in turn
That Water would certainly wet us, as Fire would certainly burn:
But we found them lacking in Uplift, Vision and Breadth of Mind,
So we left them to teach the Gorillas while we followed the March of Mankind.

With the Hopes that our World is built on they were utterly out of touch,
They denied that the Moon was Stilton; they denied she was even Dutch;
They denied that Wishes were Horses; they denied that a Pig had Wings;
So we worshipped the Gods of the Market Who promised these beautiful things.

When the Cambrian measures were forming, They promised perpetual peace.
They swore, if we gave them our weapons, that the wars of the tribes would cease.
But when we disarmed They sold us and delivered us bound to our foe,
And the Gods of the Copybook Headings said: "_Stick to the Devil you know_."

On the first Feminian Sandstones we were promised the Fuller Life
(Which started by loving our neighbour and ended by loving his wife)
Till our women had no more children and the men lost reason and faith,
And the Gods of the Copybook Headings said: "_The Wages of Sin is Death_."

In the Carboniferous Epoch we were promised abundance for all,
By robbing selected Peter to pay for collective Paul;
But, though we had plenty of money, there was nothing our money could buy,
And the Gods of the Copybook Headings said: "_If you don't work you die_."

Then the Gods of the Market tumbled, and their smooth-tongued wizards withdrew
And the hearts of the meanest were humbled and began to believe it was true
That All is not Gold that Glitters, and Two and Two make Four —
And the Gods of the Copybook Headings limped up to explain it once more.

As it will be in the future, it was at the birth of Man —
There are only four things certain since Social Progress began: —
That the Dog returns to his Vomit and the Sow returns to her Mire,
And the burnt Fool's bandaged finger goes wabbling back to the Fire;

And that after this is accomplished, and the brave new world begins
When all men are paid for existing and no man must pay for his sins,
As surely as Water will wet us, as surely as Fire will burn,
The Gods of the Copybook Headings with terror and slaughter return!

----------


## Tuoni

Åsa Larsson The Savage Alter, read the synopsis of this book and wanted to get it so I did.  :Smile:

----------


## M Swanson

'Trust Me,' by one of my favourite writers, Lesley Pearce. If you haven't read it, then give it a go, but keep your tissues handy. After Lesley wrote this book, she suffered a mental breakdown. I'm not surprised it's a harrowing story, but one I believe needed telling.  :Frown:

----------


## Alrock

"The Diary Of A Submissive" by Sophie Morgan. If you haven't read it, then give it a go, but keep your tissues handy.....  ::

----------


## pig whisperer

Anything by Lee Child [while not imagining tom cruise as Jack Reacher] Dean Koontz & Jodi Picoult

----------


## linnie612

Shades of Grey by Jasper Fforde.

----------


## Tuoni

Henrik Meinander A History of Finland, a very good book so far.  Covering the cultural, military and social economics of Finland. :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

"Red Adair an american hero," fascinating book but a slow read as there is just so much going on.

----------


## Dadie

Humphrey the hamster books....the pet show panic......a chapter a night ....me/Lauren reading out loud..
She is hammie daft (could write a book on Cheddars life so far) and loves reading, but need the slightly more advanced chapter books that are suitable for a 6 yo ....the chapter books she is taking home from the mobile library are more teen/tween books about boys....any ideas?
Other than that the its not my......books with Euan that are trusted faves and tonight it was the avon catalogue with Iona???
I love vampire/mystery/supernatural/murder type books myself, but as my tablet is suffering from a DNR injury (kicked out the car then stood on) I will have to go back to paperback!

----------


## Retread

Just finished reading "Generation F" by Winston Smith. Great read about the struggles one man faces when he starts to work as a Support Worker in Supported Housing schemes with young people. Will make you sit up and realise what a broken system we have, a great read from a man just trying to do his best in difficult and trying situations.

----------


## obalam

The Blackhouse by Peter May a brilliant book, looking forward to the next two!

----------


## Tuoni

Re reading The Hobbit for the third time, then Swedish Folktales Illustrated by John Bauer.

----------


## youoldduffer

> Swords and Deviltry (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, book 1) by Fritz Leiber - Started the whole sword and sorcery thing, also supposedly the inspiration for the Dungeons and Dragons stuff.


Now I'm going to hunt that down via e-book, I have it up in the loft somewhere, but it'll be easier and quicker to get it as a e-book rather than venture up to that loft lol.   I'm reading the rigante series by david gemmell, on book two "ravenheart".

----------


## David Banks

Just finished "Walking on the Land" by Farley Mowat.

An important read for anybody wanting to acquire territory and "open up" a new country.

----------


## David Banks

Just starting "The Moral Landscape" by Sam Harris.

You'll need a second bookmark for the "Notes" section.

Anybody else giving (or given) this book a try?

----------


## maggie

"The Storyteller" by Jodi Picoult. She's an awesome writer. Love her natural flow.

----------


## David Banks

> Just finished "Walking on the Land" by Farley Mowat.
> 
> An important read for anybody wanting to acquire territory and "open up" a new country.


RIP Farley Mowat.

I liked to claim him as "one of our own" as (I think) his ancestry linked back to Canisby

----------


## fender

Standing in an other mans grave by Ian Rankin. A Rebus novel set up and down the A9

----------


## David Banks

Bunker Man by Duncan McLean.

He has a great grasp of the Scottish (or perhaps the North of Scotland) vernacular.

----------


## Kenn

"The Handmaid's Tale, " by Margaret Atwood.
Very thought provoking look at a post nuclear war scenario.
My first time to read this author but certainly won't be the last.

----------


## David Banks

Being tired of hearing other people give their "opinion/spin" on the Koran/Qu'ran, I'm giving it a try for myself.

I'm about halfway through and, earlier on around 2:62, I thought it may have some promise (at least for the Middle East) with the paragraph:

"Believers, those who follow the Jewish Faith, Christians and Sabaeans - whoever believes in God and the Last Day and does what is right - shall be rewarded by their Lord; they have nothing to fear or to regret."

----------


## Kenn

"I am Malala," in depth story of the life of this amazing young woman who has just won The Nobel Peace Prize. 
This should be compulsary reading in all schools .

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I am just coming to the end of William Nicholson's book, Motherland.  

A story about the struggles of a few middle class individuals in post war Britain.  

I must say I have really enjoyed this book and would recommend it.   :Smile:

----------


## sam09

The Story of John O` Groats by P. H. Emerson  Full Title: Welsh Fary Tales and Other Stories.

----------


## David Banks

What would you make of 21:27 (or thereabouts), which says:

Are the disbelievers unaware that the heavens and the earth were but one solid mass which we tore asunder, and that we made every living thing from water?

(for the record, this is from a "penguin classic" translated by N. J. Dawood)

----------


## David Banks

Koran 16:102:

"The Holy Spirit brought it down from your Lord . . . "

Not going as far as the christian idea of the trinity, but perhaps suggestive of a separate entity.

I wonder how it is rendered in Arabic?

----------


## David Banks

38:50 (approx)

"the gardens of Eden" . . . . "Reclining there with bashful virgins for companions, they will call for abundant fruit and drink."

Just wondering what rewards bashful virgins can expect to receive in heaven.

----------


## maggie

Just finished "Philomena" and wondering if others had read it, and what they thought of it. I believe the film takes a completely different perspective. I was disappointed not to have seen the film when it was up here but having read the book, I don't think I'll bother with the film now. Sort of wish I'd seen it first.

----------


## bagpuss

Having enjoyed Life after Life, I'm on the new Kate Atkinson

----------


## David Banks

"A Childhood in Hyperborea" is the story of one Jon Little and his formative years in Thurso.

Calling it "a good read" would be a gross understatement, and "a good romp" would be to trivialise this work.

Anyone who has ever lived in Caithness, anyone who has left Caithness, anyone who has ever moved away from a place they loved - any place - will love this book.

Congratulations John, and thank you.

----------


## David Banks

An enlightening new look at the goings-on in Britain during the early WWI period, based in part (I'm guessing) on letters which may have recently become available through freedom of information legislation or some such *rule* applying to documents after 100 years.

It is a scholarly work with over 300 references listed in the Endnotes, but do not be put off by the term "scholarly" as it is endlessly fascinating  --  and I'm no scholar!

----------


## Tuoni

I am currently reading,  Tove Jansson Work and Love. By Tuula Karjalainen, very good so far. And really in depth too!  :Smile:

----------


## stumpy

> I am currently reading,  Tove Jansson Work and Love. By Tuula Karjalainen, very good so far. And really in depth too!


Halfway through Ian Bell's "Time Out of Mind: the Many Lives of Bob Dylan". It's the second volume of the series, from the mid-70s on, a really interesting read. Bell uses pretty much all the available sources to look at an artist who seems addicted to myth-making and constant change. I'm not usually a fan of rock-biographies but this is really good at setting the man in context.

----------


## Kenn

" The sixth lamentation," by William Brodrick, more twists and turns than a switchback but poses some great moral questions.

----------


## millen

I am reading the Chronicles of Narnia.

----------


## stumpy

Tom Devine's "Independence or Union", published last year and already overtaken by events (a point he makes in his introduction : the situation changes so fast that any book can only be a snapshot). Waited for the paperback and now having trouble with the tiny print!

----------


## Kenn

" A street cat named Bob," what a delightful story of the interactions between a man and a cat.

----------


## pig whisperer

Want  You Dead by Peter James "if he cant have her nobody can" gripped me from start to finish

----------


## picturegifts

by Lawrence Anthony.  A beautiful tale about a herd of rogue elephants that were moved onto Lawrence's reserve in South Africa.  Written by a truly inspiring man who sadly is no longer with us.  Well worth a read.

----------


## ecb

I have just finished reading "Crash Land" by Scottish author Doug Johnstone which is an enjoyable thriller set in Orkney.

----------


## stumpy

Is he any good? I keep meaning to read The Ossians (about the fictional band that plays Thurso) but never get around to it.

----------


## ecb

> Is he any good? I keep meaning to read The Ossians (about the fictional band that plays Thurso) but never get around to it.


I find the books to be entertaining light reading (ideal for my long bus journey to and from work) and often feature places in Scotland (such as Thurso) which seldom feature in Scottish literature.  A new book is published roughly once per year.  More information about the author here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Johnstone

For a fuller list of his books with reviews:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Doug-Johnstone/e/B0034PCMZO

----------


## stumpy

Thanks, ecb, pretty much bears out my first impressions. I've a copy of The Ossians lying about the house somewhere, will get round to reading it some time.

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

started reading Rage of angels by sidney sheldon

----------


## Kenn

"Raven Songs," an anthology of poetry by local writer Meg MacLeod....ISBN 9780995752108.

----------


## stumpy

That looks interesting. Is there anywhere in Thurso selling copies? I'm home next week and it'd be nice to support a local artist.

----------


## Kenn

Got my copy through Amazon.

----------


## David Banks

The Greatest Story Ever Told - So Far
by Lawrence Krauss

Understanding only a small fraction of what I was reading, it was still fascinating to try to follow the historical trail through the last couple of millennia of some scientific theories and experiments.
And, I still have a few days before it becomes due back at the library.

----------


## stumpy

Just finished Tom Allan's "Scotland's Last Viking", a fictional version of the life of Swein Asleifsson. Told in dialect, it reads like a cross between The Orkneyinga Saga and Irvine Welsh. Not bad at all.

Just started a biography,  "Enver Hoxha - The Iron Fist of Albania", which looks to be a lot less entertaining.

----------


## ecb

I have started to revisit books by the late humorous author Tom Sharpe (some of who's work was adapted for film and teleision in the 1980s).  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Sharpe

I find the books to be hilarious light reading (ideal for my long bus journey to and from work).  I borrow them from the local library.  Sadly many of their stock of his work is in paperback form and copies have been withdrawn and not replaced (I would imagine that they would spend their budget on more recent authors).  But recently, I have enjoyed the following:

Vintage Stuff:

https://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Stuff...8827435&sr=1-5


The Midden:

https://www.amazon.com/Midden-Tom-Sh...2%3AB000AP5ID4

Hopefully I will enjoy some more of his work while the library still has copies.

----------


## nevergiveup

Just finished reading...The Lovely Bones...by Alice Sebold.....rather strange book but makes one think of the afterlife..and how the deceaseds  spirits surround us.....even entering  our thoughts........knowing what we are thinking......weird.....

----------


## nevergiveup

Recently read the newly published book......The Colliers Daughter...by John Little.....
   Very interesting family saga  book with lots of historical information ....made me want to visit the areas named.....
    The author John Little's primary education was in Thurso.....

----------


## ecb

I have just finished reading "Fault Lines" by Scottish author Doug Johnstone which is an enjoyable thriller mainly set in Edinburgh and an island in the Firth of Forth.  It gets a good review here:

http://www.theskinny.co.uk/books/boo...doug-johnstone

----------


## stumpy

Just been reading folk-singer Jean Redpath's autobiography, Giving Voice. It's largely transcribed from recordings and is very readable. I still have an LP she autographed when she played Thurso Folk Club (the Barn at Viewfirth) about 1974. Something that gets a mention is that her manager for a time was Hetty Munro,who used to run The Ship's Wheel antique shop with her brother Alastair. I knew they were great friends, but had clean forgotten that bit. How Hetty managed to organise tours in Britain and Europe is beyond me, but she was a character in her own right.

----------

